# HR10-250 USB Connections



## jloving (Feb 11, 2006)

I just bought a HR10-250 and have it working fine. I was talking a friend of mine who has a TIVO has enabled something called Home Media where he can connect a USB Network adapter to these ports. With his TIVO on the network, he can view pictures from his PC on his TV or play music.

The book that came with DTV version doesn't even mention the USB ports. The DTV tech said they disabled them but he thought some folks knew how to enable it.

Anyone know if this is doable


----------



## JayDog08 (Oct 21, 2003)

jloving said:


> I just bought a HR10-250 and have it working fine. I was talking a friend of mine who has a TIVO has enabled something called Home Media where he can connect a USB Network adapter to these ports. With his TIVO on the network, he can view pictures from his PC on his TV or play music.
> 
> The book that came with DTV version doesn't even mention the USB ports. The DTV tech said they disabled them but he thought some folks knew how to enable it.
> 
> Anyone know if this is doable


They are disabled and are designed for "future use". They can be made to work with a hack. Check the Tivo Underground board, you'll find everything you want to know there.


----------



## PRMan (Jul 26, 2000)

Search for "Zipper".


----------



## gfb107 (Jul 16, 2001)

Although the USB ports on the HR10-250 can be enabled for networking by hacking, you won't get HMO (Home Media Option) support, which you can get if you hack a non-HD Series 2 DTiVo.


----------



## jloving (Feb 11, 2006)

gfb107 said:


> Although the USB ports on the HR10-250 can be enabled for networking by hacking, you won't get HMO (Home Media Option) support, which you can get if you hack a non-HD Series 2 DTiVo.


Well that would be the reason to do this. Guess I'll just have to live without it.


----------



## scab (Nov 17, 2004)

If HMO is not supported once the USB ports are enabled (HR10-250 & a series 2 SD DTivo), what will I be able to do?? Will I be able to share the Now Playing List? Would it be possible at all to have the TiVo access files (music, pics) on a laptop connected to the same wireless network? Thanks!!


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

"Zipper" is not useful for the HR10, as far as I know.

The HR10 cannot participate with other TiVos using the Home Media Features. You can add software that gives you a web browser interface to the TiVo and you can copy videos off of the TiVo to a PC. It cannot play music from a PC. 

The reason for this is that the HR10 runs an older version of the TiVo software that does not have the added features. DirecTV has the ability to release newer software for it, but they choose not to.


----------



## pdawg17 (Mar 1, 2003)

stevel said:


> "Zipper" is not useful for the HR10, as far as I know.
> 
> The HR10 cannot participate with other TiVos using the Home Media Features. You can add software that gives you a web browser interface to the TiVo and you can copy videos off of the TiVo to a PC. It cannot play music from a PC.
> 
> The reason for this is that the HR10 runs an older version of the TiVo software that does not have the added features. DirecTV has the ability to release newer software for it, but they choose not to.


I wouldn't say that the zipper is "not useful" for the HR10 - just less useful...you can still pull shows off of the HR10 to your pc...I also use it to edit programming (season passes, etc) from the pc because I can do it in a couple of seconds instead of waiting 5 minutes for the "please wait" to go away when doing it through the tv interface...


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

Don't forget permanent 30-sec skip, backdoors, directory sort, and CallerID.


----------



## jberger (Jul 9, 2001)

I didnt' think Zipper was supported on the HDTiVo, becuase of the older version of software.
Am I wrong? If so I'll be adding something to this weekend's to do list. I really want to dump some of my older stuff to the PC. . .


----------



## pdawg17 (Mar 1, 2003)

jberger said:


> I didnt' think Zipper was supported on the HDTiVo, becuase of the older version of software.
> Am I wrong? If so I'll be adding something to this weekend's to do list. I really want to dump some of my older stuff to the PC. . .


Yes it definitely works...I have it on my HD10 as we speak...btw, are you the same jberger on the AVS forum with a 50" Vizio?


----------



## jberger (Jul 9, 2001)

Yep, it's me dawg. . . 

Thanks for the heads up, I'll be loading it up this weekend. I used to check out the zipper thread, but when we upgraded to HD, I didn't think it worked so I quit watching it. Looks like I have some more reading to do!


----------

